# Pflanztipps für Mini Kübel



## Caphalor (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde 
Ich plane, einen meiner Pflanzkübel umzugestalten und wäre für ein paar Tipps hinsichtlich Bepflanzung dankbar.
Die Maße sind ca. 30x30 cm und die Tiefe ca. 40 cm.
Geplant ist, die bisherige Bepflanzung mit __ Rohrkolben rauszuwerfen und neu zu bepflanzen.
Für Pflanzentipps wäre ich dankbar. Geplanter Wasserstand ist von 5 cm bis 1 cm (wegen Wasserschwankung im Sommer). Nach Möglichkeit sollten es höher wachsende Pflanzen-im Optimalfall blühend- sein.
Ich denke, dass ich so ca. 4 Pflanzen unterbringe.
Der Kübel steht so ca. 5 Stunden am Tag in der Sonne.
Welche Tipps habt ihr hinsichtlich dem Substrat? Kies oder in dem Fall doch die "böse" Teicherde?
Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.
LG


----------



## Patrick K (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
ich hab gar kein Substrat für die Pflanzen nur die Seerose steckt im Topf mit Erde, die Pflanzen solltest du dann bei bedarf etwas mit flüssig Dünger düngen.
Sieh dir meine Schüssel an ,es geht auch ohne Substrat:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mini-aus-edelstahl-für-die-seerose.41614/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Caphalor (1. Apr. 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort Patrick.
Hab mir deine deine Doku angeschaut. Sieht echt klasse aus!
Aber in was genau hast du die Pflanzen gesetzt?
Welche Pflanzen würden sich denn für mein Vorhaben anbieten? Ich habe ja mit nur ca. 5 cm Wasserstand geplant.
Vielleicht haben ja auch die Pflanzenspezis einen Vorschlag.
Die weitere Umsetzung wird dementsprechend auch dokumentiert


----------



## Caphalor (3. Apr. 2015)

Hoch mit dir!


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2015)

ähmmm in einen Pflanzkorb ,hab ich sie gepflanzt 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Caphalor (3. Apr. 2015)

War von mir wohl erwas unklar ausgedrückt. Sorry 
In einen Pflanzkorb ist klar, aber hast du in den Pflanzkorb noch Kies oder so gepackt oder einfach den Topf so gelassen, wie du ihn gekauft hast?
Gibts denn Erfahrungen, was sich schönes zur Bepflanzung in meinem Fall eignen würde?


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ich hab gar kein Substrat für die Pflanzen nur die Seerose steckt im Topf mit Erde



mmmh war wohl auch etwas unklar ausgedrückt , Also ,kein Kies , kein Sand , kein Lehm , keine Steine , kein Split, NICHTS ,Nada, Nix, einfach Pflanzen in den nackten Pflanzkorb

Vorteil , klares Wasser , keine Algen ,Pflanzen können einfach umgesetzt werden ohne eine  "Staubwolke" aufzuwirbeln

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2015)

Ich würde auf links __ Blutweiderich ,rechts __ Schwertlilie und in die mitte einige Gauglerblumen setzen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Caphalor (3. Apr. 2015)

Achso, also einfach mit dem "nackten" Wurzelballen. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funzt und vor allem so üppig wächst, wie bei dir.
Was könnte denn als höher wachsende, blühende Pflanzen (ca. 30-50 cm) in Frage kommen? Bzw. würde sich in meinem Fall anbieten?


----------



## Caphalor (3. Apr. 2015)

Hat sich überschnitten, sorry. __ Blutweiderich hätte ich sogar noch. Das andere hört sich auch schon mal gut an.
vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Pflanzen dauerhaft ohne ein Substrat, dass wenigstens ein paar Nährstoffe liefert, auskommen werden. Da ist kein Fisch, der regelmäßig Futter bekommt und damit am Ende das Wasser düngt.
Mein Favorit wäre eine Mischung aus Lehm und Sand oder stark lehmhaltige Erde. Auf keinen Fall Kompost, Humus oder Torf. Alles organische gammelt unter Luftabschluss.

Blüten ist so ne Sache. Das meiste blüht nur relativ kurz. Entweder hast du die Möglichkeit, den Inhalt des Kübels inklusive Pflanzkorb regelmäßig auszutauschen, d.h. zum Beispiel in einem Teich zwischen zu parken. Oder du musst wirklich eine Mischung in den einen Korb pflanzen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre fürs Frühjahr ein paar Wasserschwertlilien. Entweder die einheimische gelbe, oder eine violette, die etwas Wasser über dem Korb verträgt. Wobei du da ja flexibel reagieren kannst und es auch Pflanzen recht machen könntest, die nicht so hohen Wasserstand mögen.
Für später im Jahr gäbe es sogar Zwergseerosen, die dich bis zum Herbst mit Blüten erfreuen oder __ Lotos.
Ansonsten fällt mir für den Sommer/Spätsommer ebenfalls Blutweiderrich ein und __ Rohrkolben. Würde ich aber nur machen, wenn ich regelmäßig die Bepflanzung, wie oben beschrieben, austauschen kann.
Die Seerosen müssten dann im Teich überwintern, der Lotos frostfrei im Keller. Letzterer ist auch ohne Blüten sehr attraktiv, allerdings müsstest du da z.B.mal bei Nymphaion.de schauen, was die nächsten Tage an wirklich kleinen Sorten rein kommt.
Lotos braucht gerade anfangs etwas mehr Aufwand Und der Standort sollte möglichst windgeschützt sein.

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß beim planen und ausprobieren.


----------

